# Needs some PC gaming advice.



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi all

Looking to pick up a few games on the Laptop. I need a controller. I have seen a few of the PS2 type controllers on the Bay of E with usb connectors. Would one of these be ok?

My laptop runs Vista.

Also, what games would you recommend? Used to be a big fan of Splinter Cell, back in the day. What would you recommend?

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

No reason why not, or you can grab Xbox 360 controller and just plug it in...

Games will depend very much on what the specification of your machine is (given its a laptop it may not have the graphics capability to run some of the newer stuff) and also what type of games you are into?


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I would do with an 360 controller, as it micorsoft based it works flawlessley with alot of PC games, whats the specs of your lappy as unless it a gaming laptop you will struglle play most newer games.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A wired xbox 360 controller works with my laptop for gaming. But tbh keyboard and mouse is in theory at least better (just not with me on the end)

as above whats the spec?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Brazo said:


> as above whats the spec?


hope this means more to you than it does me!

Intel Dual Core T3400 2.16GHz, 3GB RAM, 250GB HDD, 16" TFT, DVDRW, Card Reader, 6 Cell, HDMI,Webcam, Vista Home Premium

Thanks for the help so far.

Games I like are Metal Gera Solid, Splinter Cell and PES and NHL 2009 will be a must.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> hope this means more to you than it does me!
> 
> Intel Dual Core T3400 2.16GHz, 3GB RAM, 250GB HDD, 16" TFT, DVDRW, Card Reader, 6 Cell, HDMI,Webcam, Vista Home Premium
> 
> ...


Problem is mate it sounds like you have integrated graphics and that CPU isn't the fastest either but thats largely irrelevant, unless you have a dedicated GPU that you haven't listed then you can kiss goodbye to those games am afraid

PS Metal Gear solid is playstation only (ok bar 3 iirc which went to xbox!)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Problem is mate it sounds like you have integrated graphics and that CPU isn't the fastest either but thats largely irrelevant, unless you have a dedicated GPU that you haven't listed then you can kiss goodbye to those games am afraid
> 
> PS Metal Gear solid is playstation only (ok bar 3 iirc which went to xbox!)


Oh well, Thanks for your help anyway.:thumb:

Guess I'll have to blow the dust off the old PS2.


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

As above, it's the GPU that most determines what games you can play.

First thing i would do is find a decent USB mouse, it will be a nightmare trying to play games with the trackpad. Unless you go for the controller as mentioned above.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Plus your running Vista so the OS in already hogging most of the machines ram.

Call Of Duty 4 should run quite well and you can't go wrong there!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

adamf said:


> Plus your running Vista so the OS in already hogging most of the machines ram.
> 
> Call Of Duty 4 should run quite well and you can't go wrong there!


Not without a dedicated GPU it won't even start!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

There aren't many now that don't. Ati radeon X1300 seem to be popular as standard.


----------

